# Tycoon updates?



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Doing research on southeast lakes and found a post on google maps review on Tycoon that there was a dam breach. Check DNR page and found in March 19 that the dam had a land slide. Plus lake level was lowered to protect the dam and the boat ramp was closed. Couldnt find any current info. Anyone know if the ramp has been opened?


----------



## fishNpole (Jul 18, 2013)

Still closed, heard it may be a while. I live 20 minutes from tycoon. I fish there a lot, so not sure what this will do for the fishing for a while. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

Thx for the info. I live almost 2 hours from tycoon and was considering an outing to the area, but now not so much.


fishNpole said:


> Still closed, heard it may be a while. I live 20 minutes from tycoon. I fish there a lot, so not sure what this will do for the fishing for a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

thanks. A few of us are headed south and one of them wanted to go there. Ive only been there once. Got stuck on a stump directly under the boat for about 45 minutes! All we caught were dink bluegills. Left disappointed with the gills size and no crappie.


----------

